# Hello first time in IUI section *



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of you may remember me from the past few years, havent been on for over a year was on chlomid was unsucessfull so now on waiting list for IUI.

Went for my scan today before I see the consultant for the first time, been trying for 3 years, suffer from PCOS and also endemetriosis.  Just wanted to say hi

Carole-Anne


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome Carole-ann

come and join us on the TTC part 169...  

Kx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Carole-Ann,

Welcome to FF there are a lot of us ladies who have PCOS and are having IUI, if you ever have any questions or need to know anything then this is the place to ask!! or your more than welcome to pm me anytime!!    

How did your scan go was everything ok??

Emma xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

They have said that the cysts have got alot worse and that ive just to be careful i dont put on any further weight.  The nurse was very nice, she sympathised the position and viscious circle women with PCOS go through while i got my blood taken.  Go back for first appointment with consultant on wed with hubby so looking forward to that.  Was told its a 6 to 9 month waiting list already done 4 from laperoscopy to getting appointment so cant complain really, how long do you all tend to wait?  Is the turnaround quite quick?


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I pay private for my tx so not sure about NHS waiting lists, sorry I can't help with that one. Best advise and help I can give is to have a look at the IUI 2 ww diaries that people have done on the 2ww boards it is really helpful as people give a daily account to what happens.
 

Good luck
Emma xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi Carole-anne
  just wanted to say Hi!! as i was also on here last year when i was having my first iui, now i am starting my second go and i am on day 4. I was on the waiting list for 20 months in Portsmouth and now my chance is here. I wish you all the luck in the world!!.
  GOD BLESS.....BE LUCKY
    SUZIE-WONG


----------

